# Lyft's New "Ride Guides"



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

According to an email that landed in my trusty promotions box, Lyft wishes to impart its learned hand to assist drivers with finding "the smartest place to drive from the Lyft app[.]" Evidently, this new feature will include the following selling points:

*Personalized*
Different drivers get different recommendations, so the area won't be flooded with cars.

*Intelligent*
Historical trends can determine whether there's a better place to drive at any given time.

*Accessible*
You can see our best bet before going online, making it simple to navigate there.

I guess we'll see if this is, indeed, a useful feature, or a way for Lyft to further direct the ants to where they want them.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks very scientific


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Its where THEY want drivers

NOT where sensible drivers want to be to make money


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like money is being wasted on bored "engineers" rather than a change in addition agencies to actually encourage people to use the service.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

How about 'higher chance of PT'?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Might as well buy powerball.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Two years occasional Lyft driving, and only pay cuts. Something makes me think this is another one, they just are getting a bit better at hiding them.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

This feature is a bit of a joke, last weekend they were placing markers inside Port Everglades and giving drivers directions to the marker. Problem is, the area that it was taking the drivers is a "secure" area, and literally no access to the cruise ships whatsoever at that location.

It was fun watching the occasional driver drive down the road, hit security and have to make a u-turn out of the area.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

DidIDoThat said:


> This feature is a bit of a joke, last weekend they were placing markers inside Port Everglades and giving drivers directions to the marker.


I read "Everglades," and thought they were directing people into a swamp. Which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I read "Everglades," and thought they were directing people into a swamp. Which wouldn't surprise me.


At this rate, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if they did...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd be happy if it would direct me to an area in my town with no pings 20 minutes away.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I just need a "deactivate driver" button.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

Is it just me or Lyft is trying to kill prime time and direct drivers to where they want them instead of what is more profitable? We want more profit instead higher chance of rides. We want higher chance to make more $$ not higher chance to get $3 ride.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

When I get these notifications, they are 15-20 minutes away. Let's see.... do I want to drive 20 minutes without pay to where Lyft sent me and "hope" for a ping in that area? All because Lyft doesn't have enough pax or drivers.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> When I get these notifications, they are 15-20 minutes away. Let's see.... do I want to drive 20 minutes without pay to where Lyft sent me and "hope" for a ping in that area? All because Lyft doesn't have enough pax or drivers.


Instead of this feature they should at least show us how many minutes will the ride last. Since they don't want to show destination at least show how many miles or how long it will last. These new features are useless for the drivers in my opinion.

I get a lot of pings in my area that are 17-30 min away, and if I saw how long is the ride going to be or how many miles at least I could make a better informed decision on weather to accept or decline the ride. I don't like driving 20 minutes for a 3 minute ride. Sorry.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Lyft is pure B*S. They've been using these "higher chance of rides" pin drops for at least a week now and so far they've all been total b*s. 

Last week I got one of those in the middle of a cemetery, that was closed. Then I got one in the middle of a country club that had been closed for at least a few hours. I live in a mostly residential area and 90% of the time those pin drops are anywhere from 2-4 blocks away in the middle of a strictly residential area. There is absolutely nothing that would lead to a "higher chance of rides" in those areas and I've NEVER gotten one ride when they send those "alerts". 

F*#k Lyft.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> Lyft is pure B*S. They've been using these "higher chance of rides" pin drops for at least a week now and so far they've all been total b*s.
> 
> Last week I got one of those in the middle of a cemetery, that was closed. Then I got one in the middle of a country club that had been closed for at least a few hours. I live in a mostly residential area and 90% of the time those pin drops are anywhere from 2-4 blocks away in the middle of a strictly residential area. There is absolutely nothing that would lead to a "higher chance of rides" in those areas and I've NEVER gotten one ride when they send those "alerts".
> 
> F*#k Lyft.


I rather sit by Marriott or Sheraton hotel and wait for a ping like cabbies do.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've not had good luck using their recommended spots. I've tried them, near and far. I've even driven to the 20 minute away ones trying to meet my hourly guarantees. I've had better luck sitting in my known good spots.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I'm not even seeing the stupid thing.


----------

